# [SOLVED] Comodo Firewall - No Internet Access - HELP!



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi! Hope you can help me again! :smile:

I installed Comodo Firewall today, and I couldn't access my Internet from then. :sad: I actually liked it's UI and all and want to keep it. 

The only something that I felt that might be causing the problem is "Use Comodo Secure DNS Server"? Is it likely the reason to be the cause of the problem?

My System Configuration:

Acer Aspire One AO751h
Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z520 @ 1.33GHz
2.0GB RAM
Windows 7 Home Basic x86


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Comodo Firewall - No Internet Access - HELP!*

I went through your other posts. I think I'd rather stick to Windows Firewall + MSE. Thank you!


----------

